# Spalted unknown pen blanks



## norman vandyke (Sep 15, 2015)

12 spalted pen blanks of unknown species. All are at least 5.5" long and just a hair shy of 3/4". You just pay shipping for sfrb $5.95 and they're yours. Nice and solid. Shouldn't need stabilization.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd be interested in these also, I can trade you something for these and the knife scales. I dont just want to take them both haha


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 16, 2015)

That's what they're here for. To take. Lol! I could even stuff all of them into a padded mailer so you save shipping cost.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 16, 2015)

That would be awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 16, 2015)

PayPal info incoming!


----------

